# Blueberry/Carmeliscious T5 Auto grow



## bud88 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hear are 3 blueberry and 2 Carmeliscious autos that I decided to try under my T5 4' 8 bulb.  I installed 4 bloom bulbs and switched to 20/4 as soon as I saw preflowers,
What is amazing is the one blueberry that is entirely different and way ahead of the others.....The dwarf-like plant to the right. Seeds were all purchased at the same time in a 10 pack...
They are in Promix HP using Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice 3 part along with Mother Earth Bloom tea and all supplements(gotta deal I couldn't pass on).
The dwarf has 3 1/2 weeks and the others 4 1/2 weekes to go according to the breeder specs....Going to start keeping a close eye on the little one because I really dont see her needing that long. 

View attachment 20151128_222248.jpg


View attachment 20151128_222253.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Nov 28, 2015)

Forgive the shadow in the pic.... I will take a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 29, 2015)

**** the shadow look at those giant colas holy shmack me in the gums, I feel like there is some sort of photographic trickery here lol damn this is good weed


----------



## bud88 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Gooch...I was saying to my buddy that I wished they all were dwarfs...lol and under T5's no less....


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, that is some kinda wonderful!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2015)

Love T5 Grows. Nice.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 7, 2015)

The dwarf auto matured extremely fast. I harvested last night at around
20% amber. Total time from seed 65 days. 42 were flowering. 

View attachment 20151205_201514.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice gloves. lol
Thats some good looken Bud. yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 7, 2015)

damn, now that is the kind of bouquet I wouldn't mind receiving!


----------



## bud88 (Dec 7, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> damn, now that is the kind of bouquet I wouldn't mind receiving!


I thought the same thing when I took the picture....lol
As far as the gloves.... I couldn't for the life of me find my box of rubber gloves, so rather than having to scrape resin off my fingers for hours I threw the mechanics glove on. 

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Im just messen wit ya Bro. I wear gloves all the time cause my hands already look like sand paper.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 8, 2015)

:48:


----------



## bud88 (Dec 15, 2015)

Two more blueberry ready for harvest with two Carmeliscious not far behind 

View attachment 20151214_214828.jpg


View attachment 20151214_221536.jpg


View attachment 20151214_221501.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

Green mojo my friend.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ty WH....:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

This was with T5s
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=958981&postcount=1


----------



## bud88 (Dec 16, 2015)

8 bulbs 4 grow and 4 boom.... if I were to do it again I would have removed a lot more of the lower growth than I did because the lack of light penetration has left me with quite a hash pile. The top stuff is really nice though. I need the veg tent for my Satori clones or I would have done a partial harvest of the blueberry and given the lower buds time to mature.


----------



## checklist (Dec 22, 2015)

Great looking Blueberry cola bombs (dam!!!) :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 22, 2015)

nicely done with t5's........ doing what some say can't be done.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> nicely done with t5's........ doing what some say can't be done.



Beginner's luck? lol....Thank you very much G13and checklist!! It was a learning experience. 
If you could have every plant grow like that dwarf pheno I think it would be even more productive. I did a lot of defoliating during the early stages that helped the side branches catch up to the main cola. You hear a lot of people say that you shouldn't mess with autoflowers but I think that the newer auto's are much more stable and can tolerate being messed with. Some day I am sure that opinion will bite me in the *** but so far so good...:48:


----------



## bud88 (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's the rest of the carmalicious which I let go another couple weeks after I harvested the top 15 inches. Nicely surprised with the additional weight and the density. 

View attachment 20160105_211424.jpg


View attachment 20160105_211734.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2016)

Is that cotton candy. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bud88 (Jan 6, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Is that cotton candy. Yehaaaaaaaaaa



WH....its Carmelicious


----------



## bud88 (Jan 21, 2016)

Total yield for these five was a little more than 10 ounces..Not bad for T5's(and one plant being a dwarf). In the future I will switch to HPS once they start to flower because I ended up with almost 4 ounces of popcorn buds...
It would be interesting to see if hanging a couple of fixtures for side lighting would solve the popcorn issue. Although it probably wouldn't be cost effective.


----------



## GreenTheGiant (Jan 26, 2016)

Sweet autos, I feel the same as you, cut off the big leaves and let the light in. Great job BTW


----------



## Parcero (Dec 26, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------

